

Why I use Vim - janogonzalez
http://janogonzalez.com/2013/11/19/why-i-use-vim.html

======
filipedeschamps
> Vim is everywhere

Actually, Vi is everywhere.

And yes, Vim really rocks, I love it (and it's funny because the first time I
saw it I said to myself: I will never going to like this, c'mon, you need to
":w" to save the file.)

~~~
marveller
I thought people were crazy using vim, because I wasn't able to edit any text!
Now addicted to vim, can't use any other editors anymore.

